# Hip Scanner



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing bad with Diabla so far (knocking on wood), but I will lend her to a study here at college about hips and they will take free X-rays and a CAT Scan of hers on Friday.

I confess I'm a bit anxious about the full anesthesia though









Too bad those won't be "official" under our SV system which means that if some day I want to breed her, I'll have to take the X-rays again. That being a giant IF, and only IF they end up perfect.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Studies that give free diagnostics like that are cool. I had Max in a study for EPI/IgA deficiency.

Good luck with the results!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla complained.

She refuses to do it and says she deserves a DOG Scan.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Heehee, silly dog!

Tell her CAT stands for Canines are Absolutely Terrific


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yahoo!!!
Everything went perfect, I saw the X-rays with the vet and apparently Diabla's hips are ok. They will send me the full scanner and X-Rays pics, along with the radiologist inform next week.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh that is awesome! I guess once you told her CAT did not mean feline she was okay with it!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great news, and also


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, the news made a perfect Birthday present









Thank you very much!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's probably a BIG relief to know her hips are okay! 

The full anesthesia thing would make me nervous too, but nice to have such in-depth check for free.


----------

